# Best coffee



## Firefly (8 May 2007)

Anyone try any good coffees lately? I bought a bag of Fallon&Byrne Espresso House Blend at the weekend and it's gorgeous. 7 quid though! Bought it in that new(ish) food shop down from Tower Records (which is fab btw).

Firefly.


----------



## gearoid (8 May 2007)

I lash out on...

Amaroy Premium Ground Colombian Coffee 1.79 (sic) in Aldi.

Because I'm worth it ;-) !

Instructions:
Pinch nostrils prior to gulping.


----------



## ney001 (8 May 2007)

gearoid said:


> I lash out on...
> 
> Amaroy Premium Ground Colombian Coffee 1.79 (sic) in Aldi.
> 
> ...



I've had to go to decaf of late - did a count one day and realised that I'd had 13 mugs of coffee (coffee replaced the cigarettes in my life) - now drink Kenco Decaf which I have to say I like - mind you it was worse then giving up cigarettes, shakes and shivers all over!


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2007)

[broken link removed]
_Piú lo mandi giú, e piú ti tira su!_


----------



## TreeTiger (8 May 2007)

Lavazza in the black box, has been the favourite in my house for a few years.


----------



## extopia (8 May 2007)

The Tesco in-house brand (several blends) is pretty good for the price.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 May 2007)

Must agree with DrMoriarty.Lavazza is just the ticket.


----------



## Firefly (9 May 2007)

I bought some Lavazza last year when in France and find it only OK tbh. That Fallon & Byrne stuff is magic but at 7 yoyo a pop I think it's reserved for Sun mornings!


----------



## micheller (9 May 2007)

The bewleys instand gold and rich roasts are v.nice.
Apart from that a nice strong columbian, coffee that is


----------



## scatriona (10 May 2007)

*Illy* coffee is lovely and Dunken Donuts coffee from US isn't bad either!

S


----------



## jdwex (11 May 2007)

Lavazza, or better again, *Illy*. Some of the Tesco stuff is ok for the plunger.


----------



## Firefly (11 May 2007)

Where can you get Illy in Dublin?


----------



## SandraD (11 May 2007)

You can get ILLY coffee in Superquinn
I think its the best coffee


----------



## Firefly (11 May 2007)

SandraD said:


> You can get ILLY coffee in Superquinn
> I think its the best coffee


 
Thanks for that SandraD...will pop in on my way home!


----------



## car (11 May 2007)

boaters range of flavored coffee.   Im sure Ive seen the products elsewhere but theyre definitely in avoca if youre near one.  Have tried the sticky toffee and french vanilla and currently on a pack of double choc mocha... all delish.


----------



## Zapatista (13 May 2007)

I only drink Kopi Luwak


----------



## mo3art (13 May 2007)

@ Zapatista!!!

Mr Mo has recently converted to Jacobs Krönung in our house, as recommended by Polish friends of ours.  Personally I think all coffee tastes like it has been passed through the gut of a weasel and would far prefer a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## New Home (4 Jun 2007)

Definitely Illy coffee, it's the best around by far - unfortunately, apart from Lavazza, you can't get any of the other good Italian coffees in Ireland.


----------



## z109 (5 Jun 2007)

But how are you cooking it?

Mrs. R. uses a cafetiere and will only have Douwe Egberts filter in it.
I only drink espresso (from the Gaggia, doncha know) and as Dr. M. &c have said, only Lavazza will do.
The Germans I work with drink Jacobs something or other filtered and it's not bad either.

So please also say method with brand...


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2007)

New Home said:


> Definitely Illy coffee, it's the best around by far - unfortunately, apart from Lavazza, you can't get any of the other good Italian coffees in Ireland.


 
I saw Gaggia coffee on sale in Arnott's today, not sure if it qualifies as a "good Italian coffee".


----------



## ajapale (6 Jun 2007)

I like M&S Italian blend. The quality varies somewhat and occasionaly I get a pack or a batch that is not as nice as usual.

Lavazza oro is nice but expensive. 

I like coffees with 100% arabica as I dont like the taste of robustica.


aj


----------

